# Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?



## KratzeKatze (3. August 2012)

*Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*

Da die Sektion hier "Musik, Film und Buch" heißt, aber im Grunde nur über Musik und Filme gesprochen wird, würde ich mal gerne wissen, wie oft ihr Bücher lest und was für welche: eher welche, zu denen es auch Spiele und/oder Filme gibt (z.B. Das Lied von Eis und Feuer / Game of Thrones), einfach nur spannendes oder nur das, was halt gelesen werden muss (z.B. Schullektüre oder Fachliteratur für die Uni).

Ich lese eigentlich ziemlich oft und gerne, am liebsten Krimis oder Bücher, die sich mit bestimmten Sachverhalten oder Organisationen kritisch auseinandersetzen.


----------



## neflE (3. August 2012)

Gute Idee!
Also Das lesen von Büchern hat bei mir im letzten Jahr leider stark abgenommen. Ich hab da eher gehofft als gelesen. Dennoch habe ich dies Jahr "schon" 4 Bücher gelesen. (mind. 300 Seiten natürlich) 
Ich liebe Fantasy Bücher. Meine Lieblingsbücher kommen von Markus Heitz. Das wären dann alle die um und im Geborgenem Land spielen (Die Zwerge (x4), Die Albae (x2))
Die Orks von Stean Nicollins (weiß gerade nicht genau wie man das schreibt) sind auch super, auch alle Bände davon. 
Außerdem liebe ich die Scheibenwelt-Bücher von Terry Pratched.

Sonst lese ich auch gerne Star Wars. 
Aber alles, was irgendwie in dieser Welt spielt und wo alle Naturgesetze stimmen usw. Find ich eher langweilig, denn da kann man auch so erleben.

Trotzdem lese ich nicht weniger, als vorher. Ich lese mehr Zeitschriften (CT, PCGH) und News auf deren Seiten (wobei die News von Heise teils mit richtigen Artikeln gleichzusetzen sind).


So, jetzt weiß jeder über meinen Aktuellen Lesestand Bescheid.

Achja also zu meiner "Bestzeit" Hab ich dann so ein Buch im Monat gelesen also so 10-14 im Jahr. Die meissten davon dann aber auch <700 Seiten, also richtige Bücher.

Bücher zu PC spielen habe ich bis jetzt nur die beiden Star Wars The Force Unleashed gelesen. Waren sogar besser als das Spiel.


----------



## OctoCore (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*

Ein Buch pro Monat ist sehr oft?
Da sagt eigentlich schon viel über die Haltung des Fragestellers zum Lesen aus. 

Okay - ich habe in diesem Jahr bis jetzt 105 Bücher durch..


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ein Buch pro Monat ist sehr oft?
> Da sagt eigentlich schon viel über die Haltung des Fragestellers zum Lesen aus.
> 
> Okay - ich habe in diesem Jahr bis jetzt 105 Bücher durch..


 Das nennt sich süchtig
ich so einmal im Monat oder mindestens jede paar monate welche, son zwischending.
Wie viel zahlst du denn dann fuer Bücher in deinem Leben?


----------



## OctoCore (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*

Es gibt ja Büchereien...  Ansonsten hab ich aus Platzgründen nicht mehr als ca. 1000 Bücher in Papier.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*

Ohh man das wäre mir viel zu viel.
Und Geldverschwendnug ist es in meinen Augen auch
Und denk dochmal an die Umwelt


----------



## Abductee (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*

Gilt die Umfrage auch für E-Books?


----------



## OctoCore (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*

Ich denke, ich denke ... darum habe ich auch 333 eBooks auf meinem Tablet.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich denke ... darum habe ich auch 333 eBooks auf meinem Tablet.


 Dann ist ja gut und was ist mit den 1000 Büchern in Papier?


----------



## OctoCore (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*

Buch ist Buch ... Ob auf Papier oder Screen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*

Zählt auch das lesen des Handbuch ^^
Ich bin nur ein Fan des Bewegten Bildes.


----------



## OctoCore (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*

Papier ist ein nachwachsender Rohstoff.  Der Regenwald ist für meine Bücher auf jeden Fall nicht gestorben.
Gegenfrage: Nutzt du kein Toilettenpapier? Die Bücher kann ich mehrmals verwenden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Papier ist ein nachwachsender Rohstoff.  Der Regenwald ist für meine Bücher auf jeden Fall nicht gestorben.
> Gegenfrage: Nutzt du kein Toilettenpapier? Die Bücher kann ich mehrmals verwenden.


 Ok Ok ich sehs ein. 
Doch sogar 4lagiges
Es gibt leute die verwenden auch Toilettenpapier doppelt


----------



## ChaoZ (4. August 2012)

Ich bin ein recht langsamer, aber stetiger Leser. Ich lese jeden Tag, allerdings E-Books. Kommt auch immer auf die Bücher an.


----------



## RainbowCrash (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*

Normale Bücher zurzeit kaum, dafür immer mehr eBooks. Vor allem Limit ist so n Suchtbuch, einmal angefangen kann man kaum damit aufhören


----------



## KratzeKatze (4. August 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Buch pro Monat ist sehr oft?
> Da sagt eigentlich schon viel über die Haltung des Fragestellers zum Lesen aus.
> 
> Okay - ich habe in diesem Jahr bis jetzt 105 Bücher durch..



Ich dachte, das wäre gemessen an der Zielgruppe hier viel - allgemein habe ich früher auch gut und gerne mal jede Woche ein neues Buch gelesen. Hätte ich nicht so wenig Zeit, würd ich immer noch so viel lesen, mal davon abgesehen, dass einem auch die Lust vergeht, wenn man berufsbedingt schon viel lesen muss.


----------



## OctoCore (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*

Kommt darauf an, was man liest - ich lese auch Sach- und Fachkram - das ist natürlich nicht mitgezählt. Ich hab's mal auf Unterhaltungsliteratur bezogen, also was in der Spiegel-Liste unter "Belletristik" fällt.


----------



## KratzeKatze (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, was man liest - ich lese auch Sach- und Fachkram - das ist natürlich nicht mitgezählt. Ich hab's mal auf Unterhaltungsliteratur bezogen, also was in der Spiegel-Liste unter "Belletristik" fällt.


 
Naja, die Umfrage war auf alles bezogen, ich wollte da keinen Bereich ausschließen - hat ja jeder andere Interessen.

Bei mir ists leider im Moment nur schnöde Fachliteratur, ziemlich langweilig und verdirbt die Lust, schönere Bücher zu lesen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ein Buch pro Monat ist sehr oft?


Relativ gesehen schon, da es auch viele Leute gibt die gar nichts lesen, also gibt es auf jeder Seite "extremere" Fälle. 

Ich lese so ca. ein Buch pro Monat, aber es können auch mal ein paar Monate ohne sein, wenn ich Anderes zu tun habe und für englische Bücher brauche ich etwas länger. Ansonsten kommen monatlich einige Magazine dazu, aber die zählen nicht wirklich. 

Gestern bin ich mit 'Der Hobbit' fertig geworden, aber am liebsten lese ich Pratchett. Ab und an nehme ich mir aber auch Sachbücher zu Psychologie, Religion und Geschichte vor.


----------



## Koyote (4. August 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Ok Ok ich sehs ein.
> Doch sogar 4lagiges
> Es gibt leute die verwenden auch Toilettenpapier doppelt



Ich hab 5 lagiges und nehme es doppelt. 
Und jetzt? Jo ihr Naturforscher killt mich!!


----------



## Asus4ever (4. August 2012)

Meist 1 pro Monat oder mehr - 
Manchmal schaff ich auch keins pro Monat, ist aber eher selten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*



Koyote schrieb:


> Ich hab 5 lagiges und nehme es doppelt.
> Und jetzt? Jo ihr Naturforscher killt mich!!


Hier geht es um Bücher und nicht um Klopapier, da besteht schon ein Unterschied. Zumindest für die Meisten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Buch ist Buch ... Ob auf Papier oder Screen.



Stimmt, und der Hauptvorteil ist das die Finger trocken bleiben.

[x] Oft (alle paar Monate mal eins)


----------



## Memphys (6. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*

[X]Sehr oft (jeden Monat mindestens x1)

Ich bin jeden Monat irgendwo beim 4 bis 8fachen des oben angegebenen Werts... ich lese jeden morgen vor/beim Frühstück, teilweise Nachmittags und abend auch mindestens 1-2 Stunden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*

Selten. Ich bin für Filme. Muss aber zugeben, dass die meisten wirklich guten Filme auf Büchern basieren.


----------



## Niza (6. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*

Also alle Paar Jahre lese ich mal eins 
Bin eher für Filme
Allerdings bin ich auch für Comics die ich schonmal monatlich oder öfter lese 
wie z.B. Lustiges Taschenbuch , Asterix Teile (würde ich mal jeden empfehlen )
und die PCGH Monatlich wobei das eine Zeitschrift ist 
Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*

Ich les die Fernsehzeitung


----------



## Metalic (6. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*

bei mir liegt oft ein buch aufm klo, das habe ich dann nach ein paar wochen durch 

derzeit die biografie von tony hawk


----------



## Gurkensalat (6. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*

Ich lese so pro Woche mindestens eins  Meistens neue Thriller und Krimis aber auch so klassiker wie 1984 wenn sie gut sind


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft lest ihr Bücher?*

[x] Sehr oft

Ich brauche immer Nachschub, ohne geht's nicht


----------

